# New Phone Plan. iPhone help



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

So I am finally going to get into the new phone market with the iPhone so I can use the internet on it.  My phone plan is so old and cheap I have been out of contract for a while now.  Either way I just don't know whether or not to get the 16 GB, 32 GB or 64 GB iPhone.  I don't know if I want to spend the $100 extra to get 16 extra GB, or $200 to get 48 extra GB.  Any advice?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

What do you plan to put on it?  Big space hogs are music and movies.  Figure out how much content you want to carry with you on a daily basis, and pick the capacity that's larger than that.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's all down to what you want to put on it.  I went with 16GB, but now wish I'd gone 32 so I could keep more of my music on it.

I'd say go at least 32 if you plan on putting a lot of movies on it, taking a lot of pictures and leaving them on the phone etc.  16 if you'll just use it for phone stuff, apps, e-mail etc.


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

Probably just music and pictures but I think I would really get into the 1080p video thing.  So I am definitely leaning towards the 32 GB over the 16 GB.

Can the iPhone stream video from news sites?  If not and if I have to download them that would take up a lot of space, but I would probably delete them daily.  How easy is it to move items between the iPhone and a Windows Vista/7 PC?  Right now I have about 4 GB of music.  However I am certain there are other things that I would end up doing that I didn't know the iPhone could do.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

RobertKindle said:


> Probably just music and pictures but I think I would really get into the 1080p video thing. So I am definitely leaning towards the 32 GB over the 16 GB.
> 
> Can the iPhone stream video from news sites? If not and if I have to download them that would take up a lot of space, but I would probably delete them daily. How easy is it to move items between the iPhone and a Windows Vista/7 PC? Right now I have about 4 GB of music. However I am certain there are other things that I would end up doing that I didn't know the iPhone could do.


The iPhone can stream video, but does not support Flash. I believe most (not all) websites are moving away from Flash anyway.

If you use iTunes, it is very easy to move your content around.

The most common advice I've seen on how much storage to buy is to by as much as you can afford so you will not be disappointed later. If you buy too little now, it is a long 2 year wait for upgrade pricing. Things like GPS apps & photos are definitely space hogs. That said, I have the 16 GB iPhone 4 & still have 4 GB free with a ton of music (1200 songs) on it. I also got a free GPS app that does not store maps on the phone.


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

I went with 32 GB.  Thanks for the help.  Even though I am only currently using a few GBs I have only had the phone for a few days.


----------

